# Isaac L. Anderson on Satan’s attacks on the Bible



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 11, 2020)

... The adversary, being driven from the field of argument again and again, and convinced by triumphs of the doctrines of the cross, so rapid and so extensive, that open and their opposition was in vain, has resorted to two artful stratagems: 1st. To admit that the Bible was the word of God; but that it was dangerous to the souls of men to suffer it to be in the hands of the laity. 2d. To admit the Bible had a divine origin; but that the Alcoran [Koran] was still a more perfect revelation, and God’s last testament to man.

These artifices completed the eastern and western apostasies. The consequence was, the Bible was soon banished almost from the abodes of men. The dogmas of arrogance, and the fooleries of superstition and ignorance, were imposed on the credulous people as the religion of Jesus of Nazareth. ...

For more, see Isaac L. Anderson on Satan’s attacks on the Bible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

